# My Dogma 2 EPS SR



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Here's my Dogma 2 EPS SR bike, should be ready in 2 days.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

AnthonyL88 said:


> Here's my Dogma 2 EPS SR bike, should be ready in 2 days.



Awesome!!

I can't wait for the finished pics and review  !


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nice! Congrats.


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

welcome to the CLUB! your going to love it!!! simply amazing..


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

...any further developments/photos on this?


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I apologize about not having photo yet. My bike has been delayed due to the shop owner/mechanic being sick and everything got backed up. It will come in the next couple of days, this is what I've been told. I just told the shop owner to not worry about the bike, and just get himself better.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

campagnoloneutron said:


> ...any further developments/photos on this?


I'm going to the bike shop after work to pick up my Dogma 2 today.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

AnthonyL88 said:


> I'm going to the bike shop after work to pick up my Dogma 2 today.


Thanks for the update and pic!


I'm really diggin' the 'stealth' black  !


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Does your frame have two extra bosses just for the battery? I've seen this on some new Dogmas.

It's certainly the ultimate Pinarello.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

The Dogma 2 EPS SR is amazing!!


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

My friend said the Dogma 2 is so amazing, I won't ride the Fuji anymore. After thinking about it, I think I will be on my Dogma 2 all the time, instead of the Fuji. I'm actually going to sell my 2 1/2 months old 2012 Fuji SST 1.0 LTD with Campy SR Ti.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

AnthonyL88 said:


> The Dogma 2 EPS SR is amazing!!



Beautiful bike :arf: !


----------



## Juzzy004 (Mar 8, 2012)

The one issue with EPS or Di2 is that it sacrifices your ability to mount twin drink bottle cages... Gorgeous looking stead though. Total weight??


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Juzzy004 said:


> The one issue with EPS or Di2 is that it sacrifices your ability to mount twin drink bottle cages... Gorgeous looking stead though. Total weight??


Huh? I have two cages mounted easily on my Di2 equipped bike.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Maybe get black Zipp decals, and black out the Time logos on the stem and bar, can't think of anything else I'd change.


----------



## Juzzy004 (Mar 8, 2012)

PaxRomana said:


> Huh? I have two cages mounted easily on my Di2 equipped bike.


I'm referring to the use of the standard mount...


----------



## tigger (Mar 16, 2007)

Great looking bike .Enjoy.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Juzzy004 said:


> The one issue with EPS or Di2 is that it sacrifices your ability to mount twin drink bottle cages... Gorgeous looking stead though. Total weight??


16lbs


----------



## bensinep (May 1, 2011)

I use the standard Di2 battery mount and have 2 water bottles. The battery sits below the downtube water bottle braze-ons not right on top of them. Unless you have a really small frame, there are no problems fitting the battery and two bottle cages.


----------



## rayovolks (Dec 13, 2007)

That is bad a$$!


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

bensinep said:


> I use the standard Di2 battery mount and have 2 water bottles. The battery sits below the downtube water bottle braze-ons not right on top of them. Unless you have a really small frame, there are no problems fitting the battery and two bottle cages.


I didn't put any cages on my Dogma 2 yet, but I was planning on using my Specialized carbon cages for now, until I find something else. My frame size is only a 50cm.


----------



## aqualelaki (Sep 5, 2011)

AnthonyL88 said:


> I didn't put any cages on my Dogma 2 yet, but I was planning on using my Specialized carbon cages for now, until I find something else. My frame size is only a 50cm.


How tall are you for size 50cm?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

AnthonyL88 said:


> I didn't put any cages on my Dogma 2 yet, but _*I was planning on using my Specialized carbon cages for now*_, until I find something else. My frame size is only a 50cm.


Dude, dude, dude :eek6: !


Use the pocket(s) on your jersey to hold the bottle(s). Putting Specialized _anything_ on that Italian stallion is almost sacrilegious!






















 JK


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

AnthonyL88 said:


> I was planning on using my Specialized carbon cages for now, until I find something else.


Wait, what?!?!? 

I hope you are joking. You have a great bike. Why ruin it?


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

He said for now until he finds something else. 
People relax


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I would like the Elite Pina carbon cages, but I'm having a very hard time finding someone who sells it.

These are the cages I'm planning on using for now on a temporary basis. I took the cages off my other bike.

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

aqualelaki said:


> How tall are you for size 50cm?


I'm 5' 7"


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Last weekend I didn't have any cages on my Dogma and I put a water bottle in my jersey back pocket.


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm not sure what people are saying about the in-ability to have 2 water bottle cages. i have 2 cages on my Dogma 2 SR EPS with no problem. Most cages have to different mounting holes so you can sit the cages higher.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

vboy19 said:


> I'm not sure what people are saying about the in-ability to have 2 water bottle cages. i have 2 cages on my Dogma 2 SR EPS with no problem. Most cages have to different mounting holes so you can sit the cages higher.


Very nice!! How do you like your cranks?


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks Anthony. the cranks are awesome... they are wider then campy so when i am crossed (largest ring, easiest in the rear) there is a little bit of rub. If you call the guys at Winter Park cycles I believe they have PINA cages you are looking for. I think they came with my dogma from the factory as this is the special edition verson so they may have the set sitting in the shop. Just let them know you were talking to the guy with the Special edition dogma EPS. 

I may be off-loading my EPS for the new Di-2 System next season so we'll see. my build came in at 13.9/14ish (depending on PSI).


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Anthony how is it that you are 5'7 and on a 50 frame. Why not 51.5?


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

I will also be unloading my ui2 for the new di2


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

antihero77 said:


> Anthony how is it that you are 5'7 and on a 50 frame. Why not 51.5?


Originally the place where I bought my Dogma 2 frame said I was a 46.5 frame size. But I wanted to make sure I buy the right frame size, so I went to this other bike shop to get a BG FIT fitting by an retired Professional racer. She spent over 3hrs with me and said I should get the 50 frame size. The 50 is perfect for me.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

vboy19 said:


> Thanks Anthony. the cranks are awesome... they are wider then campy so when i am crossed (largest ring, easiest in the rear) there is a little bit of rub. If you call the guys at Winter Park cycles I believe they have PINA cages you are looking for. I think they came with my dogma from the factory as this is the special edition verson so they may have the set sitting in the shop. Just let them know you were talking to the guy with the Special edition dogma EPS.
> 
> I may be off-loading my EPS for the new Di-2 System next season so we'll see. my build came in at 13.9/14ish (depending on PSI).


Thanks for the tip. I rode Dura Ace Di2 last year, but I had to sell the bike in order to buy the Dogma 2. Dura Ace Di2 is very nice, but I became a big Campy fan after riding Campy SR grouppo mechanical.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I just bought my bottles and cages for my Dogma 2 EPS SR.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

vboy19 said:


> Thanks Anthony. the cranks are awesome... they are wider then campy so when i am crossed (largest ring, easiest in the rear) there is a little bit of rub. If you call the guys at Winter Park cycles I believe they have PINA cages you are looking for. I think they came with my dogma from the factory as this is the special edition verson so they may have the set sitting in the shop. Just let them know you were talking to the guy with the Special edition dogma EPS.
> 
> I may be off-loading my EPS for the new Di-2 System next season so we'll see. my build came in at 13.9/14ish (depending on PSI).


I spoke to Ward at Winter Park cycles and he only had the cages from the Pinarello Prince LTD, which is not the same. He recently sold another PINA cage that came off the Dogma 2 EPS SR Special Edition bike. He doesn't have anymore available. So, I bought the Campagnolo Super Record cages and bottles set.


----------



## Juzzy004 (Mar 8, 2012)

AnthonyL88 said:


> I would like the Elite Pina carbon cages, but I'm having a very hard time finding someone who sells it.


Was wanting the PINA cages myself. Very hard to get. Ended up putting the Elite Moro D'Elite on instead and very happy with them. Got them for a steal at $45 each. I use Camelbak 620ml Podium bottles and they go in and out very easily. I like the fact that the cage isn't joined all the way around the bottle.

Let us know what you think of the Campag cages...


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice cages


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

AnthonyL88 said:


> I just bought my bottles and cages for my Dogma 2 EPS SR.


NICE Cages! do you mind me asking how much? and do they hold the larger size bottles? Did you get them from Ward? Sorry about the Pina cages, but these look way better.


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

AnthonyL88 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I rode Dura Ace Di2 last year, but I had to sell the bike in order to buy the Dogma 2. Dura Ace Di2 is very nice, but I became a big Campy fan after riding Campy SR grouppo mechanical.


Ya, the SR EPS is so nice and smooth it would be hard to leave it. The new DI2 looks great it would drop another 110 grams off my bike. I am going to hold out until I see how the mutlishift works, I have a feeling it's going to be slower than EPS, Since it's not being broadcasted as one of the key feautures. The big factor is the shifter position, which seems awesome for DI2, you can have the sprint shifters and the handlbar mounted shifters both which make the ergonomics better for riding. Plus the ANT compatiblity and being able to view the DI2 System on a screen is nice.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

vboy19 said:


> NICE Cages! do you mind me asking how much? and do they hold the larger size bottles? Did you get them from Ward? Sorry about the Pina cages, but these look way better.


I didn't buy it from Ward, but got it at Velo Mine, fixed gear track bike wheelsets campagnolo super record vintage bike

I think 2 sets cost me around $188 including 2nd day USPS shipping.

I thought it was a nice deal.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

vboy19 said:


> NICE Cages! do you mind me asking how much? and do they hold the larger size bottles? Did you get them from Ward? Sorry about the Pina cages, but these look way better.


Also, I don't know if those Campy cages will hold the big water bottles. I will know early next week.


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

Very coooooooool looking bike!


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Peter_Klim said:


> Very coooooooool looking bike!


Thanks!!


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I was out riding yesterday and I already got my first ding on the right side of the chainstay. What's the best way to fix the ding on my Dogma?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Clear nail polish, Sally Hansen is good. If done right there will be no trace.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Clear nail polish, Sally Hansen is good. If done right there will be no trace.


Thanks!!


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

What Does the nail polish do?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

It fills in the scratches in the clear coat. 
Sand the scratch extremely carefully with 400 or finer paper or water paper, then apply the polish, wait a few hours, repeat as necessary.
Light touch! Be careful.


----------

